# Cross-cut (and rip) sled - part VI



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Good day

The last add-on is a "hold-down blocks" to cut small pieces

I hope that you'll get some ideas for your sled and maybe, you'll get your ideas for more add-ons that will help you with your tasks....

Best regards
niki


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)




----------

